# Golden Mallard



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

This hen came in all by herself. She looked a little strange flying around so after a couple minutes of flying around the spread we decided to shoot her and take our chances. Well it worked out pretty well! Never seen duck like this before!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

That thing is sweet looking 
R u gonna mount it


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I wouldnt eat that if i were you. Thing prolly flew over from Chernobyl...


----------



## beretta16 (Aug 29, 2009)

A more appropriate name is leucistic mallard, not golden mallard. It's a recessive trait in them, similar to albinism.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

great duck...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Beautiful bird!!Put her on the wall.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats a really cool looking bird, definetly should put that one on the wall.... :beer:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is a couple more. You can really see the light color of it when you put it with the other birds. It is in the freezer ready to take to the taxidermist.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

What position are you getting done to it?


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Collar Boy, if I where you I would have the mount done just like you have it lying on the ground to show the distinct colors of the this rare trophy bird. This is one that would be going on my wall for sure!!! 
CONGRATS!!!!! :beer:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure we are going to mount it similar to the picture on the ground. I think it will be flying with the belly facing the wall


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

That would be a sweet looking dead mount too!!!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

beretta16 said:


> A more appropriate name is leucistic mallard, not golden mallard. It's a recessive trait in them, similar to albinism.


This guy is entirely correct. :beer:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> beretta16 said:
> 
> 
> > A more appropriate name is leucistic mallard, not golden mallard. It's a recessive trait in them, similar to albinism.
> ...


nickname would be blond mallard. My friend shot one just like yours on opener. Real neat bird. Just a mutated gene.


----------



## billybillybilly (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is one we killed last year we had mounted... actually this one is a gadwall hen!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool looking birds guys!


----------

